# Viper 3002



## 89supra884 (Aug 6, 2008)

well i have this system in my car now, and i have heard the sound when it can not get signal it beeps 2 times fast 3 times so it is beepbeep beepbeep beepbeep, but now it is just doing that when ever i do any operation, even if it is finding signal.

any ideas


thanks
billy


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

You may need to fully read the owners manual, then if you still have issues call the phone number on the bottom of the manual.

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/og/viper/G3202V_11-06post.pdf


----------

